# Hyomax or Symax?



## lauriez (Jan 16, 2011)

Does anyone take Symax (generic form Hyomax)? I went to the ER a couple of months ago, which is the first time I've ever done that. I never felt like I had spasms, because I thought I would be able to feel the spasms or cramps. It felt more like I had a ballonn in my stomach and someone was blowing it up tighter and tighter. They gave me Bentyl at the hospital and about 30 minutes later, if felt like someone had let all the air out of the balloon. It wasn't a complete fix, because my stomach still felt irritated from whatever had been going on. I tried taking the Bentyl a couple of times at home after that and didn't notice much. I finally decided to take it daily and did notice some improvement then. Before I went to the ER, I had been on a liquid diet for about a month. Anything solid felt like it would get stuck. After starting the Bentyl daily, I felt like I could eat solids again, although still not like a normal person. At my next appointment with my GI doc, he told me Bentyl was a really strong medication and he was going to give me a prescription for Symax while we continued to run tests to try and figure out what was going on. I didn't notice any difference in the Symax at first, but after about a month, I feel like I'm slowly having to go back to more liquids. I don't know if my body is getting used to it or what. I'm not really seeing this med mentioned much on here or other websites, so I'm wondering if I need to ask my doctors about some of the others.Laurie


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yeah I would ask about the Dr about it. You could try some other anti-spasmodics. Also you could ADD some peppermint! Peppermint is a natural anti-spasmodic. So you can use Peppermint capsules...peppermint tea... or even really strong peppermint like you find in Altoids.


----------



## ibscurious (Mar 11, 2012)

If you can, try pepperment capsules,Jones that are designed to pass thru the stomach and release into your colon. I just started Symax and it may be helping cut the severity. Since your post is a few months old, I have to ask, did you try the Symax and what was the result?,


----------

